# Army Painting Challenge - October 2014.



## Tawa

Here is the October thread for the Army Painting Challenge 2014-2015.
I will be leaving the August thread open until Friday 3rd October.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

An engineer squad for my USMC. Hoping to get them done before the weekend, as I might not have as much time on my hands as I have had lately come Monday.


----------



## Nordicus

I'm gonna try and amp it up; 15 Possessed for this month - That's 3 times the minimum squad!










_(Although, technically you can say it's one unit as there can be up to 20 in a unit.)_


----------



## Tawa

One IJA rifle squad for me this month.

Corporal & 9 men inc. an LMG. Pic to follow once the frames have dried.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Looks like I'm painting either fire warriors or tactical marines or scouts this month. What would you guys like to see?


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> Looks like I'm painting fire warriors this month.


Fixed that for you :laugh:


----------



## Relise

I was going to another unit of 3 Unmann this month but I started them last month to try and get 2 units done. I only managed to get a base coat and shade on them but no further. So this month I'll try and finish them off and do another commander for this months entry. So here's the before photo of Beorn


----------



## Mossy Toes

Squad of 10 cultists, here, making CSM the second army I'm doing this year's challenge, after Daemons, I guess. I expect to keep switching back and forth between the two, really, but I just want to have these guys painted since I field this unit of minimum size so damn often as part of an allied contingent, I figured it would be for the best to just slap some paint onto them...

Names on the bases of some are from when they served as my Necromunda Cawdor gang members: a mutie-but-still-devout gang, so they called themselves the "Irredeemables." Snikt over there was just the ratskin scout, but...


----------



## Iraqiel

I was painting up a hellhound squadron after a brief hiatus. before and after pics to follow tonight.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> An engineer squad for my USMC. Hoping to get them done before the weekend, as I might not have as much time on my hands as I have had lately come Monday.


These guys are going to get their first run out tonight after I got them finished last Friday. Seeing as they are combat engineers, they are the only minis in my force with backpacks, and I threw on a few extra shovels, picks and machetes. The flame thrower was painted previously, but he is part of the squad.


----------



## Iraqiel

Done


Man, things have been busy.


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> One IJA rifle squad for me this month.
> 
> Corporal & 9 men inc. an LMG. Pic to follow once the frames have dried.


Here's that pic.












Only started work on these just now. Uniforms on three of them taken care of


----------



## SwedeMarine

This is a little early but I may need to pull a RL card on this month. Im not sure that ill be able to get them done in time. If i can get that Piranha assembled i may do that instead as it would be faster than painting the firewarriors. (So many fiddily bits to clean)


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> This is a little early but I may need to pull a RL card on this month. Im not sure that ill be able to get them done in time. If i can get that Piranha assembled i may do that instead as it would be faster than painting the firewarriors. (So many fiddily bits to clean)


I'll not record it until the thread has been closed off in case you make it through :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Tawa said:


> I'll not record it until the thread has been closed off in case you make it through :good:


thanks i wanted to throw it out there though.


----------



## Nordicus

Challenge complete


----------



## SwedeMarine

Noridcus i really envy the hell out of you sometimes. Nice work Brother.


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> Nice work Brother.


Thanks man - I was worried for a bit about the dark skin and that it wouldn't create enough contrast in the models. However with the dark skin, the red armor and the tourquise eyes I think it came out pretty well!


----------



## Tawa

Nine days to get this rifle squad finished and I've hardly touched them.

If anybody finds my painting mojo could you send it over?


----------



## Mossy Toes

Tawa said:


> If anybody finds my painting mojo could you send it over?


Sorry, I need what little mojo I've managed to scrape together. Nord has finished 15 Possessed this month; maybe he has some to spare?


----------



## Nordicus

Mossy Toes said:


> Nord has finished 15 Possessed this month; maybe he has some to spare?


Sorry, I need all the mojo I got for the 3 Helbrutes and their arsenal of weapons xD


----------



## Howzaa

I'll be happy with a single hellbrute I think, was debating highlighting it up some more but thought dark look works for the friends of all iron warriors


----------



## Nordicus

Haha! Those smiling rockets are damn awesome


----------



## Tawa

Mossy Toes said:


> Sorry, I need what little mojo I've managed to scrape together. Nord has finished 15 Possessed this month; maybe he has some to spare?


Dagnammit......


----------



## SwedeMarine

4 days left?! well 5. not sure if i can manage that!?


----------



## Tawa

SwedeMarine said:


> 4 days left?! well 5. not sure if i can manage that!?


You can do it, Swede!

Believe me, I won't be finishing this month..... :laugh:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Tawa said:


> You can do it, Swede!
> 
> Believe me, I won't be finishing this month..... :laugh:


Its not even fully assembled or base coated. lol FML. guess i need to try and pick up some base coat this afternoon.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Finished up my entry of Cultists! Skipped and combined a number of steps on the "drybrushing" step of things to cut out several hours of work for a result similar enough that I wouldn't be able to tell the difference...


----------



## Nordicus

They look excellent mate - You make me feel bad for not having painted mine yet!


----------



## Tawa

Nice work Mossy! :good:


Ok, guys, I'll be closing this thread when I get home from work on Monday 3rd at around 22:30. :good:


----------



## Relise

And Beorn is finished 😄


----------



## Tawa

Real Life Card for me this month.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Bad pics but here are my three bikers































(waiting for a new base for the melta guy)


----------



## SwedeMarine

RL for me as well Tawa  I tried so hard!


----------



## Tawa

Ok boys and girls, that's your lot for October!


Plenty of time left yet, Swede! :good:

Nicely timed finish there, Daisy! 



Thread Closed.


----------

